# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  عدم وجود دیتابیس

## irpersian20

سلام
من sql سرور رو هم نصب کردم با شیر پوینت
اما مشکلی که هست اینکه دیتابیس رو نمیبینم.یعنی میخوام اون فرمی که کاربران پر میکنه من در دیتابیس مشخصات ثبت شده رو مشاهده کنم. اما نه دیتابیس ی میبینم نه رکوردی  :افسرده:

----------


## mona11

مطالبی که فرمودید،مبحث نسبتا پیچیده ای است،که باید بعد از گذروندن دوره های configuration , administration به سراغش برید.چون جزو مباحث develop هست و پیش نیازش این هست که با مباحث کابردی شیرپوینت آشنا باشید.فقط بخوام سریع راهنماییتون کنم،باید دیتا بیس sp-configuration رو پیدا کنید.و در اونجا جدولی هست به نام all Lists ،که باید از اون select بگیرید و در قسمت where باید آی دی لیست مورد نظر رو وارد کنید.البته راههای دیگه ای هم وجود داره.یک راه دیگه استفاده از متو spcontext هست که میتونید کلاسهای لیستهای موجود رو ،برای ورود در visual studio 2010   آماده کنید.

----------


## BandeKHoda

در کل دیتابیس های شیرپوینت طوری طراحی نشدن که بشه مستقیم به داده ها دسترسی مناسب پیدا کرد
همونطوری که mona11 گفت بهترین راه برای شما استفاده از آبجکت مدل شیرپوینته

----------

